# Where Were My Manners?



## Vaporx (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello everyone...I "backed into" this site from another last night, saw a couple of posts that caught my interest and offered some thoughts...never occurred to me to say hello.:blink: 

I'm an old residential hound, with a decent grasp of vapor compression refrigeration and a bunch of years experience hacking on residential heat pumps. :laughing:

Thanks for the privilege. 

Vaporx


----------

